# What makes a woman intimidating?



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

Lately at work I have been called intimidating, and I work with about 90% men. And I ask why, and they just say because I keep them on their toes. So my question for you lovely pc members, what are things that women do that could be considered intimidating?


----------



## LostInMyOwnMind (May 5, 2010)

Intelligence, confidence, and good looks. I don’t think gender really plays a role. What makes a man intimidating to you? There’s your answer.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

What makes a woman intimidating is a weak, insecure man.


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

Body language, possibly? Anyone can come off intimidating if they use certain body signals.


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

Always being right. Apparently. roud:


----------



## Darkestblue (Apr 19, 2010)

Take it as a compliment that you got what it takes to move high up the chain of command.


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow (Dec 1, 2009)

It is hard to say, probably something in the body language. 

It's not looks, some beautiful women are intimidating, some aren't. same with unattractive ones.
It's not intelligence, at least not for me. I'm drawn to intelligent women.
It's just something about how they carry themselves.


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

Intellectuality.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

Death stare. 



.


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

So being very straight forward, quick to call someone out... And being moderately intelligent, attractive, and often wearing skirts... would that be considered intimidating?


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

SeekJess said:


> So being very straight forward, *quick to call someone out*... And being moderately intelligent, attractive, and often wearing skirts... would that be considered intimidating?


Bold part can be intimidating dependent on how it happens, otherwise it may be simply annoying - that would be the two options that jump to mind for me anyway, while I go with the latter impression most of the time.


----------



## UncertainSomething (Feb 17, 2010)

Sensuality, powerful natural femininity, it totally sends my mind in defense mode. Its not because I dislike it, its the loss of caring about anything else and losing self control that does it, they are amazing. I kind of like being intimidated like that, it brings me down to earth and makes me realize life can be better than my wildest dreams but means I have to embrace it without analyzing, which is very uncomfortable.


----------



## absent air (Dec 7, 2010)

i dont know, can you tell?


----------



## Raichan (Jul 15, 2010)

Independence


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

A palpable manifestation of sensual dauntlessness wielded in strength of physicality and elegance?:




LMAO absent air!


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

the embodiment of temporal(earthly) genesis/ nurturance and potential wrath?


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

SeekJess said:


> So being very straight forward, quick to call someone out... And being moderately intelligent, attractive, and often wearing skirts... would that be considered intimidating?


Quick to call some one out I can see as being a source of intimidation. I am usually quiet so I don't usually have problems with it. Except that one time a girl questioned my geekness. That wasn't really that intimidating but kind of crushed my pride and question if I was really a geek. sorry off topic:laughing:.
I don't think I really get intimidated by women that much. But I usually fly under there radar so no real reason to.


----------



## TheBly (Dec 11, 2010)

Everyone seems to be talking about "quick to call someone out", but I feel like you only call someone out when they've either done some wrong or something that offends you. 

However, being "very straight forward" seems to be something intimidating to everyone. There's a certain point where being straight forward cuts through the bull and gets to the point. But other times, it's too much and scares people.

"Hi, you're really pretty."
"Oh so you just wanna fuck me? Pervert!"

Would be such an example. Although an extreme one ha :crazy:


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

You're T- that's pretty rare.


----------



## Biracial (Sep 8, 2010)

SeekJess said:


> Lately at work I have been called intimidating, and I work with about 90% men. And I ask why, and they just say because I keep them on their toes. So my question for you lovely pc members, what are things that women do that could be considered intimidating?


It means they want to fuck you but can't because of professionalism. Keep you on your toes? Good ego boost!


----------

